# Best Sports manga



## Aokiji (Dec 10, 2007)

Maybe this was been done before, but you know...search function...


----------



## Akatora (Dec 10, 2007)

According to the Japanease readers it's supposed to be "Slam Dunk" if it wasn't all time best manga according to em.


Personally out of the 3 i recall reading(Slam Dunk,Tenipuri & ES21)

Eyeshield is my favorit, mainly for what happens outside the field.


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 10, 2007)

Eyeshield 21 easily.


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Dec 10, 2007)

Hajime no Ippo. 
It's about boxing and even after over 700 chapters of fighting, training and gags it's still interesting.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Dec 10, 2007)

Slam Dunk.

But my favorite is Princess Princess.


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 10, 2007)

Few people here read Captain Tsubasa I see.  Soccer pwnz.


----------



## Norli (Dec 10, 2007)

Aokiji said:


> Few people here read Captain Tsubasa I see.  Soccer pwnz.



I've watched. It was cool when I was like 5-6 years old,but not anymore.


----------



## theshad (Dec 10, 2007)

Aokiji said:


> Few people here read Captain Tsubasa I see.  Soccer pwnz.



I love Captain Tsubasa but Ippo, ES21, and Slam Dunk definitely have it beat.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 10, 2007)

slam dunk easily


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 10, 2007)

Hajime no Ippo is my favorite sports manga.

Followed by ES21 and TeniPuri afterwards.

Slam Dunk in 3rd, I know it deserves higher but well... I don't know..


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 10, 2007)

I think Eyeshield 21 is overrated. It's funny and stuff, but Slma Dunk was better in that category. The art was awesome and there was actual basketball. I think it's just like Death Note vs Monster, just because one manga is more recent, it doesn't mean it's better.


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 10, 2007)

prince of tennis, ive read eyeshield and slam dunk, found PoT the best


----------



## Castiel (Dec 10, 2007)

what's TeniPuri?

also most of my friends would answer PoT, Slam Dunk, Ippo and ES21.

I've only read ES21 though.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Dec 10, 2007)

eyeshield 21, I've read prince of tennis and a couple chapters of slam dunk but I couldn't get into it.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 10, 2007)

Hajime no Ippo, I love it and I hate sports.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 10, 2007)

Air Gear even though its not really sports but kinda is.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Dec 10, 2007)

I always go back and forth between Slam Dunk and Hajime no Ippo. Easily the two best sports manga I have read.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 10, 2007)

Admiral Akainu said:


> what's TeniPuri?



It's short for Prince of Tennis.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 10, 2007)

Eyeshield 21


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 10, 2007)

Hajime no Ippo is the best one right now.

I heard ES21 is good so its probably second.


----------



## Kage Bunshin Master (Dec 10, 2007)

I'll go with SlAm DuNk


----------



## Codde (Dec 10, 2007)

The best sports manga I've read is by far Slam Dunk, I'd consider it among the top 5 manga in general.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 10, 2007)

_Hajime no Ippo_.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 10, 2007)

Sports manga suck, but I'd have to choose Hajime no Ippo. Boxing is the coolest sport.


----------



## perroloco (Dec 11, 2007)

OK, I havent read Hajime No Ippo, Eyeshield 21 nor Prince of Tennis so I can´t say about them.
 Both Slam Dunk and Captain Tsubasa are pretty cool, but in a very different way, for example while in Slam Dunk most of the time is about romance, comedy and fights... and basketaball, Captain Tsubasa is almost completely 100% soccer...

And I havent read all of Slam Dunk but so far it has been like completely the same in terms of character development... 
 There is almost no character development, the series takes itself to lightly, Rukawa always makes fun of others and Hanamichi always does something stupid, then he does something cool... Etc...

 Anyway I can´t decide, since I have only watched Captain Tsubasa at 100%

 And well, other sport manga is Yu-Gi-Oh! and Kinnikuman but those are kinda different..


----------



## Anki Rendan (Dec 11, 2007)

Does Hikaru no Go count as a sports series? If not, I'm giving it to Slam Dunk and Hajime no Ippo. Eyeshield 21 for third place. Prince of Tennis is shit. I know, it's ironic considering my username (I really need to change it...) but besides the interesting ideas for tennis shots, the author loves his main character way too much to the point where the team doesn't seem to be in any danger throughout the entire series, and the main character's matches just suck because they're so predictable.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Dec 11, 2007)

Slam Dunk is best sports ever I've read...it's so realistic

but SD had ended  season 2 hasn't come out

My favorite top 10

01. Slam Dunk
02. Hajime no Ippo
03. Ookiku Furikabutte
04. Bowling King
05. Blizzard Axel
06. Tetsuwan Girl
07. I'll -Generation Basket-
08. Eyeshield 21
09. Mr. Full Swing
10. Over Drive

btw, I don't like adachi mitsuri mangas...


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 11, 2007)

You guys must read *Hikaru No Go* .... I wish they continued this one like Hajime No Ippo.

The artwork for Hikaru No Go is the same person who did Death Note ..... (Obata ?)

I have seen Hajime No Ippo and PoT for a bit but nothing compares with Hikaru No Go.


----------



## Akatora (Dec 11, 2007)

Oh is this supposed to be the best sports manga where we only focus at the sport'd part and forget about humor etc. outside the field...?

If so Slam Dunk get's it


I've watched 10-20 episodes of Ippo not bad, but when i saw how long it was i droped it on the spot.


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Dec 11, 2007)

Akatora said:


> Oh is this supposed to be the best sports manga where we only focus at the sport'd part and forget about humor etc. outside the field...?
> 
> If so Slam Dunk get's it
> 
> ...



That's kinda sad, because the anime covers "just" about 35 tankobon, which is roughly the time where the best bouts happen. And the first 10-20 episodes...well, my point is that you should keep reading it.


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 11, 2007)

Hajime no Ippo followed by Eyeshield 21.  I'm a basketball fanatic and there's no way I think Slam Dunk is better than Ippo.


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Dec 11, 2007)

slam dunk


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 11, 2007)

1. Slam Dunk
I cant decide between Prince of Tennis and Hajime no Ippo.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 11, 2007)

I'd say Hikaru includes into the Sports manga genre. It is about a game so i think we can make the exception.

I will check out Slam dunk based on most your recommendations


----------



## Black Swan (Dec 11, 2007)

ES21 because of the great characters and the great character development


----------



## MIHAWK. (Dec 11, 2007)

SLAM DUNF FTW


----------



## Totitos (Dec 11, 2007)

Aokiji said:


> Few people here read Captain Tsubasa I see.  Soccer pwnz.



Ive watched it when I was younger.

Hajime no Ippo for me.


----------



## perroloco (Dec 11, 2007)

Hikaru No Go IS a sport manga... And I cant believe I forgot to mention it... Is very good and I have read it all... 
 Also Bowling King, havent read all of it but is certaintly fun...

1.- Captain Tsubasa.
2.- Slam Dunk.
3.- Yu-Gi-Oh!
4.- Hikaru No Go.
5.- Speed Racer.

 And for Eyeshield 21, Kinnikuman, Prince of Tennis, Bowling King & Hajime No Ippo I haven´t read those yet.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 11, 2007)

> You guys must read Hikaru No Go



Oh, yeah. A shounen manga about playing Go. Jesus, what a fun and interesting comic. Almost as cool as Yu-Gi-Oh!.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 11, 2007)

Theres a lot of people who voted Slam Dunk.

I should try it.


----------



## theshad (Dec 11, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> Oh, yeah. A shounen manga about playing Go. Jesus, what a fun and interesting comic. Almost as cool as Yu-Gi-Oh!.



It's actually extremely good.


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Dec 11, 2007)

theshad said:


> It's actually extremely good.



Seconded. I watched some episodes of the anime. Yeah, it does sound dumb, but it really is interesting.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2007)

is Whistle! any good?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 11, 2007)

Eyeshield 21, then Slam Dunk.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 11, 2007)

Admiral Akainu said:


> is Whistle! any good?



Whistle! is actually pretty good.

Lacks comedy though.


----------



## ★StarStorm (Dec 12, 2007)

Slam Dunk. <3 That's the best IMO. XD;;
I just started EyeShield21..Which is pretty good too. =D


----------



## SENTINEL (Dec 12, 2007)

Eyeshield 21.


----------



## wewerethere1 (Dec 12, 2007)

eyeshield 21
no doubt about it


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Dec 13, 2007)

Slam Dunk then Eyeshield 21. Even though i'm a big fan of both, Slam Dunk is still better.


----------



## Adachi (Dec 13, 2007)

ES21 and HnI.


----------



## Tensai55 (Dec 14, 2007)

No fans of Mitsuru Adachi here?  I find Adachi's work to be among the best, and while the art is the same in each one of his stories, I find it interesting and fun to read on every panel. So far I've read Katsu!, most of H2, Cross Game,Rough, and half of Touch, and while I'm never been a baseball fan I find his mix of baseball, romance, comedy, and high school life to balance out and make an interesting story that hardly gets boring and is different from the usually ecchi/adventure shonen manga.


----------



## Lusankya (Dec 14, 2007)

Slam Dunk. Hands down.


----------



## wingsover (Feb 4, 2008)

H2!

That mangaka does excellent baseball and boxing manga...


----------



## Adachi (Feb 4, 2008)

^ No boxing manga is ever better than HnI.

Oh, and I forgot one of my childhood favorite: Captain Tsubasa.


----------



## Totitos (Feb 4, 2008)

^ I second this post,Captain Tsubasa was epic.


----------



## Mendrox (Feb 4, 2008)

Eyeshield 21, Hajime no Ippo and Major are easily the best Sports Manga.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 4, 2008)

now tetsuwan girl in my 1st fav sports manga.. I read tetsuwan girl vol 9 raws up..dude that is awesome



			
				Summary said:
			
		

> 1945. Japan is defeated and impoverished. For the people, however, the outlook is positive and the future holds hope - society will now recognize the rights and personality of each and every individual. The U.S.A. has decreed an end to the abuse of women and their rights. And so now, women will finally act and jump on the wave of the times. Centers on a girls' professional baseball league foundation.



this manga is racism, psychological, revenge, drama, tragedy, etc... this drives me crazy O_o


----------



## Crowe (Feb 4, 2008)

*Slam Dunk*

Hajime No Ippo

H2


----------



## Mangekyō (Feb 4, 2008)

Slam Dunk and Hajime No Ippo are supposedly the best sports manga in Japan, but since I've read neither my favorite is by far Eyeshield 21.


----------



## -18 (Feb 4, 2008)

Slam Dunk is the best, it's not about fame and skills, it's about life and ambition


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2008)

Slam Dunk is pretty much above any sports manga I have ever read.  Then followed by Ippo.


----------



## Jesus Date (Feb 5, 2008)

Hajime no Ippo for me.


----------



## HerRoyalMajesty (Feb 5, 2008)

Eyeshield 21. Great storyline, awesome characters and the games are not too shabby either.


----------



## HugeGuy (Feb 5, 2008)

Volcore said:


> Slam Dunk is the best, it's not about fame and skills, it's about life and ambition



Seconded. I like the fact that the manga doesn't love his main character soooooooo much that he never lose cough*POT*cough or the usual cliche that he was a loser turning into a pwning machine as time goes by. That alone set it apart from most other sport mangas.

Eyeshield 21 is a close second.


----------

